# Climbing with Zipp 808



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

Hi,

Im going to Palma, Mallorca next week. Today i have a Cervelo S5 with 808. Nice on the flat roads. But, how will these wheels be in the mountains. Sure its better with Zipp 101. But i think i gonna have my 808 on the whole week. Thanks


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

it'll be fine...ride your bike.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

IMO, wrong tool for the job.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

tvad said:


> IMO, wrong tool for the job.


but does it really matter? no. that's the wheel that's on the OP's bike. it's not going to make impossible to go uphill. it's a 100g weight difference, i think he'll be just fine.


----------



## tvad (Aug 31, 2003)

cxwrench said:


> but does it really matter? no. that's the wheel that's on the OP's bike. it's not going to make impossible to go uphill. it's a 100g weight difference, i think he'll be just fine.


Whether it matters to the OP is for him to decide. I can only offer my opinion, which is that lower weight and better crosswind handling matters to me during climbing and descending.

The OP doesn't specify if his 808 are clincher or tubular, but I did some checking on the Zipp website using clinchers for weight comparison.

808 clincher pair = 1730 grams
101 clincher pair = 1530 grams

200 grams difference.

If the OP has 808 tubulars at 1560 grams/pair, then the difference is only 30 grams, and I'd say go ahead and use the 808 wheels, but be prepared for some potentially tricky descending if crosswinds are present.

Now, if it were me, I'd choose Zipp 202 over Zipp 101 due to lower weight (1375g vs. 1530g) and better crosswind handling.


----------



## carbonconvert (Apr 12, 2009)

*Just another suggestion*

The OP gives the impression he has options and cost isn't a great concern.
My first thought would be to just get on the damn bike and enjoy. However, a compromise may be a thought...808 are quite tall-maybe a 40-50mm profile would be a better choice for a week on 1 set of wheels.
I ride 46's and don't really notice the negative effects-crosswind.
Everything else just fine
View attachment 279961


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

Thanks for replys. I have Zipp 808 clincher 2010. Its about 1800 g i think. I will try, i think it gonna be OK. Im more concerned about my cassette. It is a 11-25. On a mid compact crank. 32/36 i think. I hope it dont get to heavy :0


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

cxwrench said:


> but does it really matter? no. that's the wheel that's on the OP's bike. it's not going to make impossible to go uphill. *it's a 100g weight *difference, i think he'll be just fine.


If you want to get an idea of what that difference is like for climbing you could ride up a hill and squirt three ounces out of your water bottle half way up. I'm betting you won't get much of a kick from that.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

jonasto said:


> Hi,
> 
> Im going to Palma, Mallorca next week. Today i have a Cervelo S5 with 808. Nice on the flat roads. But, how will these wheels be in the mountains.* Sure its better with Zipp 101.* But i think i gonna have my 808 on the whole week. Thanks


What do you consider "better"?
Are you racing?
How much time do you hope to save?
Are you worried about not getting "up" the mountain?


----------



## Fireform (Dec 15, 2005)

How they will be climbing is a small issue. 808s can be a handful in crosswinds, though. That would be my main concern, and I'd opt for something more tractable on the front at least.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

carbonconvert said:


> The OP gives the impression he has options and cost isn't a great concern.
> My first thought would be to just get on the damn bike and enjoy. However, a compromise may be a thought...808 are quite tall-maybe a 40-50mm profile would be a better choice for a week on 1 set of wheels.
> I ride 46's and don't really notice the negative effects-crosswind.
> Everything else just fine
> View attachment 279961


wow, great photo. is it supposed to show something in particular, or are we just looking at a lot of black stuff?


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

Just suck it up and climb the dang hills.


----------



## ToffieBoi (May 1, 2011)

There are people who are riding with 1700gr wheelsets all the time on climbings, and they are doing it pretty well. You don't have a problem with rigidity so we are passing it.

I think the part you afraid of should be strong crosswinds and long descents where you can overheat the carbon braking surface. Rest should be OK. I am not saying that it is great, but it will be OK.


edit: Spelly


----------



## jonasto (Apr 16, 2013)

Given that there are no wind, will i notice any big diff between 101 and 808. I guess the few grams will not make the big diff.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Who cares - you're riding in Mallorca on a Cervelo S5 with Zipp 808s! You are going to look totally bad-ass no matter how slow you are going. 

Just back off a bit on the descents if there's any wind.


----------

